# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy in CNC >  Hỏi cách làm mịn sản phẩm in 3D

## anhcos

Như tiêu đề, mình in một số mẫu xong làm nhẵn bề mặt bằng giấy nhám hay dùng máy mài tay với đĩa nhám. Nhưng kết quả không tốt lắm, và góc khuất thì không được.

Lang thang trên mạng thì thấy một số phương pháp chính như:
- dùng nhám kết hợp bột đánh bóng và sơn 
- dùng súng thổi hơi nóng
- nhúng vào epoxy có đánh nhám hoặc không
Còn vụ dùng aceton thì kết quả khá kém thì phải.


https://www.matterhackers.com/news/h...our-pla-prints


https://blog.trimech.com/three-ways-to-smooth-pla-parts

Bác nào đã thử hay có phương pháp nào hay giới thiệu lên đây cho ae học hỏi với. 

Tks.

----------


## hung1706

Dùng xăng thơm quét lớp mỏng cũng ok nha anh. Nhưng chỉ dùng cho nhựa PLA thôi còn nhựa hay vật liệu khác thì em không biết. 
Tốt nhất là anh chọn chế độ in, quạt gió, bàn nung hợp lý. Phần cơ khí nếu chưa ngon thì nên thay mới sẽ cho kết quả tốt hơn nhiều mà có khi in xong khỏi làm nguội luôn  :Big Grin:

----------

anhcos

----------


## katerman

Dùng máy cnc 5 trục chạy tinh lại  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

anhcos

----------

